

Offer HN: Web/Interface Design - ashraful

I am a freelance web designer (madebyargon.com) and I have some free time on my hands so I am offering a free web/UI design to HN members.<p>I am doing this completely free of charge. Just email me your project, and I'll create a design that is (hopefully) more usable and appealing to the users.<p>Please email me at inlith@gmail.com and put "Offer HN" in the subject.<p>Note: While I would try my best to help whoever needs it the most, I am interested in working on a project that has already been launched and is being used by a decent no. of users.<p>Also, I am more interested in designing interfaces than websites.
======
ashraful
I have receive a lot of requests so far (probably more than I can handle). I
will not be providing any more free designs for now. You can still email me
for advice, or if you can pay (paid projects obviously get priority).

Thanks.

